# Does Making Tea Smell Up The Kitchen?



## JAHissachar (May 22, 2007)

im about to make some TeaHC but the quesiton just came to mind if it will stink up my kitchen. I've heard of people making brownies and firecrackers and there whole house reeking. But since its going right into the hot milk would it give off a smell? Anybody with past expierence share please


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 22, 2007)

Very little in comparison to cooking into brownies or some food.
If you know the smell and are really close like 2-3ft then you might smell it.


----------



## JAHissachar (May 23, 2007)

i made it and i just want to give thanks 2 InI JAH RASTAFARI for letting me be DEEPER. Negus Tafari Hailie Selassie I


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 23, 2007)

I heard that..

I take it that the Tea was pleasing then.


----------



## smokebigbudz (May 24, 2007)

making tea will cure your colds


----------



## k-town (May 24, 2007)

" TeaHC " I like that, never heard anyone use that saying before

Think I'll start using that, If weed was legal, that would be the name of my weed tea product

Peace
K-town


----------

